# Ac 110 using on a 30g lon tank?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the ac 110 too heavy to hang on a 30 gallon long tank?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

No, it's fine


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Not too heavy but it may produce more current than you'd want.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

the flow is ok as I have many driftwood in the tank but I do have a lot of bio media inside of the filter which is kind of heavy so I am wondering if that would ok.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

It will be fine, the tank is stronger than the filter


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

carl said:


> It will be fine, the tank is stronger than the filter


Thabk you for all the advise guys!


----------

